# Noise Marine Guitars



## ChaoticXeno (Jun 17, 2009)

I am wanting to replace sonic blasters with guitars and the blastmaster with a big amp set-up. Any idea's of how to go about doing this? I have looked around and can't find anywhere that sells miniature guitars of the appropriate size and I figure I can do that amps in plasticard and greenstuff.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

You'll have to scratchbuild the guitars yourself i'm afraid. Obviously the best type of guitar for these guys would be electric (look at B.C. Rich guitars for inspiration).


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Gibson SGs or Flying Vs look cool.
(played with a mate back in the late 80s/early 90s who did this. Even had one with a strat - Eddie Van Halen's one with the red/white).


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

A few months ago I saw a post about a company that made small model guitars for models but I cnat seem to find a link.
I will carry on looking


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

you can always try to find the old 2nd edition noise marines minis, like this one









But they're probably not easy to find. Doesn't look too hard to replicate though


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The hard part are the guitar and whammy bar (tremolo lever).
The left hand can be left as a basic open hand for cradling a bolter.
Plasticard can be used to make the axe shape and neck/headstock.
Bolter leftovers can go underneath.

I'd use 1 - 1.5mm card (two layers) to make them. I have done it before for other models (had an old "bratt" from the pre-necromunda "confrontation" game done up as a glam rocker with a flying V made this way).

Those original noisies do turn up now and then, though.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Get those old ork models with guitars. They're under "collectibles" on GW's website.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Goff rockers

I always wanted to use them for Nobz in my Ork army XD


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I had a few before... :cray:


----------



## ChaoticXeno (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow those Orks would be perfect, and if I can find some of the original ones that would be cool too. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm torn...I have to admit - and this is speaking as a lifelong metalhead with a house full of guitars - that guitars on Noise Marines always made me cringe, somewhat. 

However...with that said...if you're going to do this, do it _all the way_.
Don't f**k about, put the 'band' in 'warband'!



With *AM.*'s nifty-as-hell 'Art Marines' in mind, all sporting famous paintings, why not have famous guitars on your Noise Marines? I present a few examples of distinctive axes for your perusal and hopefully inspiration:

Eddie Van Halen's 'Frankenstein' guitar in its original black-and-white-stripes incarnation and the yellow-and-black version for the 'Van Halen II' era, and his iconic red, black and white '5150' Kramer (ignore the boring white one):









Not ripping off Eddie at all, oh no, Matthias Jabs' Explorer:









Steve Vai's multicoloured 7-string:









Zakk Wylde's 'bullseye' Les Paul:









John Petrucci's signature Ibanez:









James Hetfield's 'hot rod' Flying V:









Michael Schenker's half'n'half Flying V:









Randy Rhoads' polka-dot Flying V:









It doesn't have a cool colour scheme, but Jimmy Page's 'Stairway To Heaven' doubleneck is one of the famous guitars out there:









And if two necks isn't enough, try Steve Vai's heart-shaped triple-neck:









And if _three_ necks isn't enough, try Rick Nielsen's 5-neck guitar:









The none-more-spiky BC Rich Ironbird:









George Lynch's 'Mr. Scary'...thing:









If you're doing a unit of these, you should have one left-handed 'player' with a Hendrix-style upside-down Strat, just for visual variety:









And last but definitely not least, _every_ rock and metal band out there today owes a huge debt to Black Sabbath, and Sabbath's Riffs Of Doom came form the fingers of another left-handed player, Tony Iommi; here's his classic cross-inlaid John Birch SG:









HTH


----------

